# Milton Disinfectant Question



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

It can let off chlorine fumes, wouldnt this be dangerous for reps?


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

i would think so for some yes, i use a great product called f10 for my vivs & tubs. you cant fault it!: victory:

F10Biocare


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i have started using a product called "keep it clean" the other day and my reptiles are still alive... smells nice and is quite cheap!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I used Milton for a few years with no ill effects. Chlorine is present in their water too remember. You don't have to replace the animal immediately after cleaning either if you're worried. All the disinfectants will let out fumes of some sort no doubt.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

its just when the viv heats up i can smell chlorine a bit...wont it gas them out?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Have you made it too concentrated?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

TBH chlorine IS toxic to everything. If you're worried then maybe switch to another brand to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Have you made it too concentrated?


never thought of that..thanks!!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you rinse it afterwards? I always use Milton and have no problems, but you must rinse to remove any chemical residue as you would (?) with any disinfectant, I use it to clean my GALS's tank and they would be particularly sensitive to any remaining residue.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

I alternate between Miltons and Virkon - Miltons is just SO cheap in comparison. I echo what Fangio said - unless you treat the water (as I have started doing) there is going to be chlorine in that too, just at very low levels. If your worried about it then switch by all means, but I'm not too worried about the safety of a known and well used baby disinfectant which, according to the packet, can be safely ingested by a child. I know snakes are more sensitive, but they can't be that much more!


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I use Keep it Clean too. It's great cos I can use it for the geckos, the hamsters, the gerbils and the dog bowls - it's cheap, smells nice and cleans glass brilliantly.


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

I use BeaClean Disenfectant made by beaphar.
Get it from Stockport Pets and Aquatics as I know you go there


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Light said:


> I use BeaClean Disenfectant made by beaphar.
> Get it from Stockport Pets and Aquatics as I know you go there


you mean manchester pets and aquatics? i wont be seen dead in there now lol

might try this beaclean or keep it clean...milton is a bit too stinky for my liking


----------

